# Oh my god i dont belive it



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I have been to see the consultant today and guess what...................... Im staring THIS CYCLE      I cant belive it. Dh has got to have a chromosome tst done because his count is so low but he said that wont stop the ICSI just give us an idea why its low. Costing £150 though   . Still need to be matched but the cons said that it will be really quick and because im starting on cd21 we have plent of time. Af is due any time now so as soon as she shows (ment to be today  ) im to ring the clinic and let them know.
The only down side is that i have to have the intramuscular stimms durg because i cant afford the £150 upgrade and im so scared as dh has to do it in me bum and he often says oops    But with any luck i will be starting around the 19/20th ish march          Come on do the af dance for me please   He also said that we have OVER 60% chance of it working   as long as i get enough eggs  .
Hope you dont mind the seperate post im just soooooo excited now 3 weeks to go yay.
Luv sally  x x


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hiya

WOW that is FABAROOONY news hun! You must be over the moon i can tell how excited u are in ur post! I dont blame u one bit.Its great to get the ball rollin fianlly feels u are gettin sumwhere doesnt it wen they give u a rough starting date.Come on AF u are very welcome to her now!   About the only time we want the wicked witch.Goodluck hun i hope this is it for u and u are just around the corner from ur dream come true!

Let us no how u get one
Love kelly


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Sally that is great news!

Good luck

Kate xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Thats great news sally. 

Good luck!!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

sally

thats absolutely fantastic news

So happy for you

Onwards and upwards darling        

Love emxx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Wooo hooooooo! 

Well done! 

Can I ask - why has he given you 60% of working 

Thanks


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

OOOh Sally I get the impression your excited!!!! ha ha

Fab news. 

Hopefully they can match you with someone who is ready to go also   

Nic x


----------



## nickid (Aug 28, 2006)

sally that is fab news.. I'm soooo pleased for you!

Nicki
x


----------



## starfaith (Dec 29, 2006)

Fabulous news Sally I have been looking to see how you got on. I'm still waiting for my blood results. Then I shall be next. Good to keep up with you as I will be going through that too.     xxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Great news Sally, best of luck        
Maria xx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Thats fab news Sally 
Loads of luck
x x x


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

congratulations Sally - I hope they get you a match very soon !!!


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Still no af    naughty af bad girl   Im not gonna bug CARE about being matched till i get af then i will be on the phone everyday   but the cons said i should get matched straight away and he should know coz he is the es cons.

Caz they have given us over 60% because i have children from a previous relationship and me and dh have dd Lily from IUI 4 years ago. So he said with my track record of being fertile and they know that me and dh have done it once we have a very very good chance of it working with IVF. Point is when we had IUI 4 years ago we were give a 20% chance of it working and it did first time. So now he has given us 60%+ then its got my hopes up and im gonna be gutted if it doesnt work   

Luv sally x x 
COME ON AF COME ON AF


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Sally, 

Ohhhh - I see, so could I assume I am the same then? we had a baby through IUI which worked first time too! 

I am so excited!!! lets bounce together.


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Lol Caz. Af has turned up and i have been told that my es coordinator has me on a day 1 start which they was my af is goign will be the 1st APRIL   which is also the day of my dad's funeral 8 years ago   But the good side is i have the extra week to get the £150 for my drug upgrade   Yay Yay lol

Luv sally x x


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

My birthday is April 1st!!!!!!


----------

